# Hi, new to this site!



## MAC_addict_77 (Sep 14, 2005)

Just wanted to say a quick hello. I found this site on MUA.com and love it here. I am totally in love with MAC and am amazed at some of you girls' collections. 
My name is Monika but you can call me Moni, I am 28 and live in Springfield, MO. I am very happily married and we have a beautiful 4 year old daughter. I look forward to getting to know you guys


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 14, 2005)

welcome to specktra moni!!


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Sep 14, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## user4 (Sep 14, 2005)

WELCOME MONI... hope u enjoy!!!!!!! im pretty sure you will though. Looking forward to seeing pics of you FOTDs and of your beautiful baby girl!!!


----------



## Janice (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Moni, it's a pleasure to have you here. Please let one of the staff know if you need assistance with anything.


----------



## NIXIE (Sep 14, 2005)

Glad you could join us!!!


----------



## Shawna (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## user2 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Moni and welcome to Specktra!

I'm sure you'll have fun here!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Moni


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Sep 14, 2005)

Thank you guys, you are all too sweet


----------



## colormust (Sep 14, 2005)

welcome  : D


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 17, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

